# Does anyone have one??



## Dalejrmom2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello does anyone have one of these or heard anything about them? I wanna buy one but befor i do i was just wondering if someone had one. Let me know and here is the pic of what i am talking about.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Not I But there is a thread aorund here somewhere
HauntForum.com > Props and Prop Building > Technological Terror
Reload this Page Vortex Chiller
not sure I did that right

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=3577&highlight=vortex+chiller

try that one


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Ive heard you can build one thats just as good alot cheaper.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

turtle2778 said:


> Ive heard you can build one thats just as good alot cheaper.


That's true. The price of a Vortex is way high, and you can build one yourself for very little. Go here:

http://www.vortexchillers.com/

and click on the exclamation point after "60 lbs". A link will take you to the owner's manual and you can see the construction of the chiller. Not much to it. There's also a HUGE thread on this forum about fog chillers. Search for Vortex Fog Chiller and you'll find everything you want to know about building these things. Have fun!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh God, we are going to revive the Vortex thread........

Otaku, HUGE is an understatement, and it's about to start all over again!!!!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Yes we must debate once again but now we are older and wiser... okay just older


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Uh oh... the Voorhees thread is about to resurrect... nothing this foggy ever dies... aaaiiiieeeeehhhh!!! :voorhees:


----------



## Dalejrmom2 (Sep 18, 2007)

*I am pretty new here and probably missed that thread! Im sorry if i have startd this all over again, BUT i wanted to see what some thought before i spend my hard earned money on it. SO with that said please i dont want this to turn into a debate or start a thread that has already been here. I just wanted to know if it was worth buying. I dont have the tools to make one. This is why i was looking for one already made. Maybe i can find someone to make one for me. Thanks anyways!*


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Dalejrmom2 said:


> *I am pretty new here and probably missed that thread! Im sorry if i have startd this all over again, BUT i wanted to see what some thought before i spend my hard earned money on it. SO with that said please i dont want this to turn into a debate or start a thread that has already been here. I just wanted to know if it was worth buying. I dont have the tools to make one. This is why i was looking for one already made. Maybe i can find someone to make one for me. Thanks anyways!*


Very few tools are needed for this project. Last year I used a drill with a hole saw, a philips head bit for screws, hack saw and a pair of wire cutters. I used a 60qt cooler and made it all for less than $15. Got the cooler at a garage sell.

Oh and don't worry about reviving that old thread. I honestly doubt that it will ever die (unless someone comes up with a better way).....muwhahaha


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

defiantly go to hauntproject.com and seek out some fog chillers. Buying one is a waste!


----------



## Dalejrmom2 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Thank you both! I am going to ask one of my hubby's friend if he could help in building it for me. I have many coolers out in my garage. *


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I can't believe I'm typing this. Absolutely ANYTHING you could possibly EVER want to know about the Vortex Chiller can be found here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=3577&highlight=vortex

Hope you have a couple of weeks to look this over.

You have a TON of reading to do.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Dont mind our sarcasm it is all in fun. But if you do venture into the thread take food and water for atleast two weeks. Besides with your nascar themed names you GOTTS to know somebody that can help.

Good luck and god bless


----------



## Dalejrmom2 (Sep 18, 2007)

slightlymad said:


> Dont mind our sarcasm it is all in fun. But if you do venture into the thread take food and water for atleast two weeks. Besides with your nascar themed names you GOTTS to know somebody that can help.
> 
> Good luck and god bless


*Thank you i appreciate it. Oh and im working on getting my friend Dale Jr to help me*


----------

